# Canning Potato Soup



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

I love my potato soup recipe and if I can ever make enough to keep it in the house (everybody loves it so much it gets eaten pretty quick), I would like to can it.

How would I go about doing that? I assume I will need to use the pressure canner. Should I only cook the soup part way and then let it finish while it pressure cans?

Or this one of those foods that should just be made when you want it and forget canning it?


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

When I can soup I always cook it about half way then it finishes in the pressure canner.

I've never canned potato soup though because my recipe has milk, flour paste for thickening & velveeta cheese in it. 
If I was to try canning my recipe though I would omit the thickening(paste made with flour), the cheese & the milk & just add those things after I opened the jar & had it warming on the stove


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I'd go ahead and do like Katie does: Cook about halfway and then can according to the pressure canner directions (processing time based on the item that requires longest processing, in this case I think that's celery or potato). 

For better texture, I'd add the flour, milk, and cheese when you heat the soup later. I have canned recipes with milk products in them before, but the texture is not as nice.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

And ladies... well, sounds like your recipes are pretty good.

Interested in sharing?


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Instead of flour use Clear-jel, and and powdered milk. We canned 14 quarts of potato corn chowder yesterday using those with no problem. The milk did darken a bit, but the taste is great.

Clear-jel doesn't encapsulate pathogens like flour but does the same job, and the low-fat powdered milk doesn't either.

Pony, it's not just the ladies doing the canning around here!


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Forgive me for raining on anyone's parade, but I would not can it at all. 

Preserving non-acid foods requires bringing the food to such a high temperature for at least 75 minutes (per pints), or 90 minutes (for quarts) it totally changes the taste and texture of the food. 

I would freeze the soup, instead. Another thing, every reliable source, including Jackie Clay, advises against adding thickeners of any kind to pressure canned soups.

Make a batch, freeze it in portions, and it will taste almost fresh when you reheat it.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Just can the potatoes, with or without the onions. That is the part that takes the longest to cook. Put them in the jar raw and pressure can them. Milk is changed by the high temps needed to can and it isn't really very good.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

Cyngbaeld said:


> Just can the potatoes, with or without the onions. That is the part that takes the longest to cook. Put them in the jar raw and pressure can them. Milk is changed by the high temps needed to can and it isn't really very good.


This is how I do it and it comes out great.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

I love my potato soup but there's no way I'd take the chance of canning it. We freeze it in quart sized Ziploc bags. I found my recipe online. It makes a huge batch. 

I don't use celery because I don't like it. Instead of 1/2 lb American cheese I usually use 1/2 to 1 lb Velveeta. I make more bacon than the recipe calls for and keep it in a baggie in fridge so I have enough to sprinkle on each bowl. I also sprinkle each bowl with a little shredded cheddar. If you're using chicken base, you probably don't need much if any added salt.

I don't have a pot large enough for this recipe so have split it between two pots. My mom just told me she's giving me a ginormous pot for my birthday present. It'll work great for this and for my canned tomato sauce.

Baked Potato Soup (aka Cheddarâs copycat)

FOR THE ROUX:
1/2 lb butter
1 1/2 cups flour 
FOR THE SOUP:
12 cups potatoes, cubed (1/4 to 1/2-inch)
3 strips bacon 
1/2 cup diced celery
3/4 cup chopped onion 
12 cups water
1/2 cup chicken base
1 1/4 tsp black pepper 
1/2 pint Half & Half
1/2 pint whipping cream 
1/2 lb American cheese (melted)
1 3/4 tsp salt 
TO SERVE (garnishes):
shredded Cheddar cheese
scallion, chopped
parsley
crumbled bacon

TO MAKE THE ROUX:
Make Roux in skillet before making soup. Heat butter over medium heat. Add flour all at once whisking vigorously. When mixture thins and starts to bubble, reduce heat to low and cut back on whisking. Cook until you smell a toasty aroma (be careful not to burn the mixture). Cover and set aside to cool.

TO MAKE THE SOUP:
Boil potatoes in water to cover until aldente (DO NOT OVERCOOK!). Drain, cover and set aside.

Cook bacon until crisp. Remove bacon from skillet, place on paper towel to drain, and then crumble; set aside.

Saute celery and onions in bacon drippings; set aside.

In 6 quart pot, combine water, chicken stock, celery, onion and black pepper. Bring to a simmer.

Add Half & Half, whipping cream and salt, stirring while you add. Add Roux. Cook over low heat mixture until Roux is totally integrated. 

Add potatoes to soup. Cook 10 minutes at low simmer.

While soup is cooking, melt cheese in microwave. Add cheese to soup and stir in well. 

TO SERVE:
Add garnish, as desired, after dishing into soup bowl.

Makes 1 1/2 gallons (6 quarts)
http://www.recipelink.com/mf/14/19666


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Stef said:


> Forgive me for raining on anyone's parade, but I would not can it at all.
> 
> Preserving non-acid foods requires bringing the food to such a high temperature for at *least 75 minutes (per pints), or 90 minutes (for quarts)* it totally changes the taste and texture of the food.


 
Depends on the soup. Some soups only require 20 minutes. (Spiced Tomato Soup). Keep in mind that the Ball canning book has some mistakes in the times given.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

suitcase_sally said:


> Depends on the soup. Some soups only require 20 minutes. (Spiced Tomato Soup). Keep in mind that the Ball canning book has some mistakes in the times given.


Canning tomatoes is safe for the home canner. I'd be scared to take a chance home canning something like potato soup, especially when it's so easy to freeze.


----------



## SilverVista (Jan 12, 2005)

While I can appreciate the idea of having homemade "heat and serve" soup in a jar, it just doesn't make sense to me to waste 90 minutes worth of time and fuel sealing something that can be made fresh in the same amount of time, have most of the nutrients undamaged by long heat, and be far more reliable in terms of safety. Only reason I can see to can the potatoes ahead of time and add dairy products and thickener late is if you are unable to store bulk potatoes in the winter.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Do you put meat in your potato soup? If so, then you would have to make it without the milk. Can it for the 90min for qts then add milk when you heat it up. You might also choose to leave out the cheese and add it as it heats. Putting milk in a pc for 75-90 min just messes it up really badly. It is right down icky.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

SilverVista said:


> While I can appreciate the idea of having homemade "heat and serve" soup in a jar, it just doesn't make sense to me to waste 90 minutes worth of time and fuel sealing something that can be made fresh in the same amount of time, have most of the nutrients undamaged by long heat, and be far more reliable in terms of safety. Only reason I can see to can the potatoes ahead of time and add dairy products and thickener late is if you are unable to store bulk potatoes in the winter.


You are so right there. My recipe cooks the potatoes with the milk products, so I wouldn't want to try and do it separately. I think I will just make it when I want it. 

I have tried some other things and it does change the flavor and I wouldn't want the soup changed in anyway. Its easy to make and doesn't take that long so I will take the advice to avoid canning it.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Recipe is: 

2 pounds or so (I don't weigh them exactly) of red potatoes and yellow potatoes. Peeled and cut into chunks.

1/2 (or more if you want) of a large yellow onion, chopped

1 stick (1/2 cup) of butter (real butter not that fake stuff)

12 ounces evaporated milk (not sweetened condensed), can use whole raw goat or cow if you want

4 tablespoons flour

salt
pepper
cilantro
parsley
chives

Season chunked potatoes and chopped onions with salt and pepper and toss with four tablespoons of flour. Set aside.

In the soup pot (something with a good heavy bottom works the best) melt the stick of butter. When the butter is melted, dump in the potatoes and onions and stir to coat it all good with the butter. Add just enough water to cover potatoes, season with more salt and pepper, a palm full of parsely and chives and a few good sprinkles of cilantro. Bring to boil.

Then add the can of condensed milk (or your whole cow or goat milk) and bring back to a boil. Then reduce temp and simmer uncovered for a couple of hours, stirring occasionally. 

At the very last, use a wooden spoon to smoosh some of the potatoes against the side of the pot (enough to help add some more thickness and texture to the soup) but leave plenty of them unsmooshed. 

Taste to make sure salt and pepper are right. I use a pepper grinder with all of the different colors of pepper in it, but I'm sure plain black pepper would work fine too.

Ladle into bowls and top with crumbled bacon and shredded cheddar cheese and then sit back and enjoy. It's also wonderful with a slice of sourdough bread on the side.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Thank you, OBF! YUM!!


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

It is such a simple and enjoyable meal on these cold winter days. We just need to make about three times the amount


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

It is quite possible the simplest and tastiest potato soup I have ever had the pleasure to eat. Even my husband, who insisted he hated potato soup, ended up loving it.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

SilverVista said:


> While I can appreciate the idea of having homemade "heat and serve" soup in a jar, it just doesn't make sense to me to waste 90 minutes worth of time and fuel sealing something that can be made fresh in the same amount of time, have most of the nutrients undamaged by long heat, and be far more reliable in terms of safety. Only reason I can see to can the potatoes ahead of time and add dairy products and thickener late is if you are unable to store bulk potatoes in the winter.


What about the days like we had today. Got home from meetings and such (first Sunday of every month we are booked 8am to 5pm then again 6-8 for DS) and had 30 min till DS had to leave for youth group? THAT's why we can soups and meals...to keep us from having to run through a Drive Thru. Yeah 90 min of pressure canning may seem lot a lot of energy....but that's 7 qts of food...IE 7 meals. Using my caner outside I can can up 10-12 load of food on one tank of propane (cost me $25 for a tank of propane)....that's 70-84 jars (meals). For us it is well worth the time and effort.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Here's mine Pony

Golden Cream of Potato soup
7 c. peeled, cubed potatoes
4c. water
1 1/2c. sliced celery
1 1/2 c. chopped & finely scraped carrots
1c. chopped onion
2 tsp. parsley
4 tsp. chicken soup base
2 tsp. salt
2 tsp. thyme
1 tsp. pepper
4c. milk divided
1/2c. flour
1 pound velveeta cheese, cubed
1 c. frozen peas-optional

Combine 1st 10 ingredients in large dutch oven; Bring to a boil. Cover & reduce heat & simmer 10 minutes or so until veggies are tender. Add peas if desired.

In a separate bowl make a smooth paste with 1/2c. of the flour & 1/2c. of the milk. Stir into the soup. Add remaining milk & heat until soup is starting to thicken & hot. Add cheese & heat & stir until melted.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Thank you!

I am so going to be in soup heaven! Would have made potato soup today, but already had chili started right after breakfast, so that's that. 

Later this week, though....


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm making bean soup tomorrow since I didn't get to it today!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Don't know where some are coming up with 90 minutes processing time for potatoes. Potatoes are 35 for pints or 40 for quarts. I haven't canned plain potato soup but have done a mixed vegetable soup with mostly potatoes and carrots with tomato juice for liquid. Used the potato time for that one.

Martin


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I used 90, because that's what I have to do when I can most of my soups and meals. I have meat in them. Never canned potato soup....but would likely have to do it at 90min, also, I we put ham in our potato soup. My veggie soup is don't at a shorter time....not meat. But I don't remember that time off the top of my head, so I use 90 min for the "most energy that could be used" in making my calculations.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

I use mashed potato flakes to thicken it


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

I don't can this, but for you dairy-free folks this is such a great soup:

Here is the recipe. WARNING, NUTS ARE IN THIS RECIPE:

Potato Soup dairy free (for 2)

2 Russet potatoes, about 5-6 inchers, peeled
1 slice of a large onion, chopped
1 tsp. chopped garlic
Olive Oil
I can (14 to 15 oz.) Chicken broth
1/4 cup water
1/8 cup cashews, ground up in a coffee grinder to powder
1/2 cup sliced carrots, fresh or frozen
Salt, pepper, dash of cayenne pepper and parsley to taste

Sautee onions and garlic in oil. Add all the rest of the ingredients, and cook, covered, until potatoes are stiff/tender (as opposed to really really soft). 

Puree the whole thing, either with a stick/immersion blender, in a blender, or just whip it, whip it good!









By the way, the cashews add a creamy tang. If you can't have dairy you learn quick how to replace the "cheese tang" feel!


----------



## rhaige9 (Oct 31, 2010)

This makes A Lot of soup. I freeze what we don't eat in two days.

Potato Soup
Two baked potatoes. I nuked mine in the microwave.
Six russet potatoes. Mine were kind of small so I used six
Half a brick of cream cheese
One cup sour cream
Three cups of milk
Three cups of chicken stock. I've been making my own stock with a lot less salt
Half an onion, chopped small
Half a stick of butter
Three tablespoons of flour
Bacon bits or four slices of bacon cooked and crumbled 
Grated cheddar cheese
Handful of chopped green onions 

In a large stock pot melt butter over medium low heat. Add onions and cook until onions start to go translucent. Add the flour and stir frequently. You don't want the flour to brown, just to cook out the raw flavor and help the onions melt into the butter. Add the milk and chicken stock and whisk to combine well. Bring the heat up some to bring everything to a boil. Whisk in the sour cream, and add the cream cheese. Stir until everything is combined. Add in the cubed potatoes. I mash the two baked potatoes, with the skins on, and mix this into the soup. Turn the heat back down to medium low. Cover and leave to simmer/low boil until the potatoes are soft. Serve out into bowls with bacon, green onions and grated cheese sprinkled on top.


----------



## CraftyCathy (May 8, 2013)

I am wondering if the potato soup I make can be canned if I left out the can of canned milk? This is what I put in my potato soup.

Bacon
Onion
Salt
Pepper
Garlic
Water 
1 can of canned milk
After this cooks for a little while to cook the bacon pieces I then add the cubed potatoes. Let it all cook till the potatoes are soft and the flavor is in the potatoes. Usually takes several hours.

Now if I left out the milk would it come out tasting right. Could add milk when I open the jar and cook it a bit longer.

How long would I cook this if this will work right? Would you go by the time to pressure cook the bacon or potatoes or what?


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

CraftyCathy said:


> I am wondering if the potato soup I make can be canned if I left out the can of canned milk? This is what I put in my potato soup.
> 
> Bacon
> Onion
> ...


Always go according to the ingredient which calls for the longest time. Since this has bacon in it, anything with meat calls for 75 minutes for pints and 90 minutes for quarts.

Martin


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I don't have my potato soup recipe on hand...it's stored in my brain but I forget what page it's stored on...

But. I use ONLY cream for my potato soup, and I hit the potatoes just ONCE with a potato masher and end up with different size "bits" and that's the thickener for my soup. I also use butter, celery, onion garlic and a touch of bacon. It cooks a good while.

Got a fish chowder recipe that is to die for (use half and half in that, usually, (but cream is better) and it tastes like ____ if I freeze it. Cream separates. Yuck!

Mon


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Last night we had split pea soup (with potatoes & ham), canned in '10, and it tasted the same as the day we made it. Over the years we've canned just about every kind of soup and stew we can think of. We use Clear Jel for a thickener when needed.

Our 2 freezers are pretty much full with meat and veggies, so freezing soup doesn't work for us. Also, in case of long term power outage our generators will give us time to dry or can most everything in the freezers.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

SilverVista said:


> While I can appreciate the idea of having homemade "heat and serve" soup in a jar, it just doesn't make sense to me to waste 90 minutes worth of time and fuel sealing something that can be made fresh in the same amount of time,


One of the main reasons I can up soup & stews is because (_and sometimes Paul_) isn't a cook. If I'm gone for a few days, I like to know that he doesn't have to have sandwiches or take out for every meal. He's very comfortable with a jar opener!

I like making big batches of soups & stews & canning the left overs for multiple easy meals.


----------

